#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  Handleiding SGM Pilot 2000

## kim

zou er mij iemand kunnen helpen aan de nederlandse handleiding van de pilot 2000 van SGM op hun site vind ik ze in bijna alle talen maar natuurlijk niet in het nederlands. ik heb ze al in het engels maar in het nederlands zou natuurlijk wel handiger zijn.
volgens mij bestaat ze zeker in het nederands maar is wel moeilijk te vinden.

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Als je de juiste mensen kent is het niet zo'n probleem deze te vinden.
En laat mij nu toch nog af en toe dit forum bezoeken...

Als je nu wel email berichten zou accepteren via dit forum, dan had je hem nu in je mailbox gevonden...

Mail me maar  :Wink: 

Even voor het idee...

Nederlandstalige handleiding SGM Pilot 2000 - opgevraagd/verstuurd sinds feb-2002: *836x*
Nederlandstalige handleiding SGM Studio 12/24SC - opgevraagd/verstuurd sinds nov-2001: *1652x*

Wel bijzonder, want zoveel tafels zijn er nooit verkocht in nederland en belgie  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:  

Als iedereen me de afgelopen jaren 1 euro had gedoneerd bij het ontvangen van de manual , dan had ik er nu van op vakkantie kunnen gaan!

Als iemand zich geroepen voelt om deze manuals te beheren en deze taak van me over te nemen....

Laat me dat dan weten, want vanaf augustus 2006 ga ik daar echt mee stoppen!

----------


## Gast1401081

> Wel bijzonder, want zoveel tafels zijn er nooit verkocht in nederland en belgie    
> 
> Als iedereen me de afgelopen jaren 1 euro had gedoneerd bij het ontvangen van de manual , dan had ik er nu van op vakkantie kunnen gaan!
> 
> Als iemand zich geroepen voelt om deze manuals te beheren en deze taak van me over te nemen....
> 
> Laat me dat dan weten, want vanaf augustus 2006 ga ik daar echt mee stoppen!



Zit de officiele importeur niet ergens in de achterhoek???

http://www.lightconnection.nl uit silvolde idd


enne: http://www.wytec.nl staat op de sgm-site als verkoopadres vermeld

----------


## Highfield

the lightconnection is een dealer, geen importeur volgens mij. desalniettemin is hij gek van SGM :Smile: 

Highfield

----------


## deloitte

ik ben in bezit van de nederlandse handleiding van de 
pilot 2000 en de studio 24 scan control, dus als iemand ze nodig heeft kun je een mailtje sturen
gr bram

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

De Files:

*Pilot 2000* http://www.showtechniek.nl/Pilot_2000_NL.pdf
*Studio 12/24SC* http://www.showtechniek.nl/Studio12-24SC_NL.pdf

Deze laat ik tot eind Juli 2006 staan op de showtechniek.nl Server.
Daarna laat ik de verspreiding over aan wie zich er toe geroepen voelt!

SuCCeS!

En de donaties zijn natuurlijk nog altijd welkom!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## kim

aan iedereen die mij aan de handleiding geholpen heeft BEDANKT!!!!
ik had eerlijk gezegd niet verwacht dat ik er reactie op ging krijgen, blijkbaar zijn er toch nog veel mensen die elkaar willen helpen.
Showtechniek u een euro geven zal moeilijk zijn maar kom anders eens naar de kokorico in zomergem dan wil ik u gerust eentje trakteren.
dat er niet veel toestellen van deze verkocht zijn kan ik wel begrijpen want ik vind het eerlijk gezegd wel een rottoestel om mee te werken.
greetz,
kim

----------


## Max

De link van Showtechniek is helaas offline...

Zou iemand de nederlandstalige handleiding kunnen mailen? 

Alvast Bedankt!

Edit: Als iemand zijn handleiding zou willen delen, dan zou ik deze ook (indien gewenst) online kunnen zetten zodat hij blijvend veschikbaar is voor het J&H forum.

----------


## Max

> ik ben in bezit van de nederlandse handleiding van de 
> pilot 2000



Ik heb je een mailtje gedaan  :Wink: .

----------


## DJKCIN

mischien ben ik een beetje laat maar zou 1 van jullie mij ook mischien de handleiding van de pilot 2000 kunnen mailen? dat zou ik zeer fijn vinden!

bedankt!

----------


## Max

> mischien ben ik een beetje laat maar zou 1 van jullie mij ook mischien de handleiding van de pilot 2000 kunnen mailen? dat zou ik zeer fijn vinden!
> 
> bedankt!



Laat ben je niet hoor, ik zoek hem namelijk ook  :Wink:

----------


## moderator

Indien iemand deze manual digitaal heeft.....
mail aub even door, zal ik de hosting voor mn rekening nemen.

Gelet op de aantallen die Rudy noemt is er veel vraag naar naslagwerk over dit tafeltje :Smile:

----------


## jellemobiel

Is er nou eigenlijk iemand die de nederlandstalige handleiding heeft voor de Pilot 2000. Als het zo is zou ik hem ook graag willen hebben.

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

hier nog iemand die interesse heeft in de handleiding van de Pilot 2000

----------


## Max

> De Pilot 2000 handleiding zal ik van de week achteraan gaan.



Is hier al wat over bekend? 

Bij voorbaat dank  :Cool: .

----------


## Max

Ik word net getipt dat de ned. handleiding van de Pilot 2000 gewoon op de website van Wytec staat (Heb ik er dan zovaak naast gekeken).

Maargoed, waar is hij te vinden:

www.wytec.nl en dan naar products -> light -> SGM -> lightcontrols. Vervolgens staat er onderaan de pagina een link naar een zip file voor nederlandse handleidingen.

Krijg alleen steeds een error als ik het bestandje (winzip) wil uitpakken...

----------


## jellemobiel

Ik weet niet of ik nu op het juiste forum zit maar nu heb ik de handleiding en nu heb ik nog een vraag.
Klopt het dat je de Pilot 2000 niet volledig met de hand kan bedienen en dat je een programma zal moeten aanmaken om handmatig met de lichten te spelen. 
Dus anders gezegt klopt het dat je het apparaat niet kan bedienen zonder programma?

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Jelle, 

ik snap je vraag niet helemaal, zou je dit duidelijker kunnen stellen ? 

Daarnaast even dit, 

iedereen die met de nederlandse vertalingen gaat werken, kunnen redelijk wat vragen gaan krijgen met betrekking tot het wegschrijven scenes naar de registers. In de NL vertaling zit namelijk nogal wat fouten. 
Je doet er daarom goed aan, een engelse handleiding te downloaden via de site van SGM zelf. In die handleiding zitten de fouten nl niet !

----------


## sjoerd

> Ik weet niet of ik nu op het juiste forum zit maar nu heb ik de handleiding en nu heb ik nog een vraag.
> Klopt het dat je de Pilot 2000 niet volledig met de hand kan bedienen en dat je een programma zal moeten aanmaken om handmatig met de lichten te spelen. 
> Dus anders gezegt klopt het dat je het apparaat niet kan bedienen zonder programma?



Kan wel hoor! heel simpel; druk op unit en kies dan de fixture die je wilt bedienen. vervolgens kun je alles handmatig bedienen via de joystick en de schuiven. staat ook in de handleiding overigens... Ook tijdens het afspelen van een program kun je alles bijregelen met de hand.

----------


## Max

Zou iemand mij de PDF-file van de ned. handleiding van de Pilot 2000 kunnen mailen? Ik krijg de Zip file die ik op de website van SGM heb gedownload op geen enkele manier geopend  :Frown:  

Alvast bedankt voor de te nemen moeite!

----------


## lj_pluiske

Heykes beste collega's
Met vol ongeduld ben ik aan het wachten op de sgm pilot 3000 die ik normaal gezien al 2 maanden moest hebben. 
kan iemand mij de nederlandse handleiding bezorgen, dan kan ikke al e wa voorbereidingen doen!!!
al heel fel bedankt op voorhand

ps: moest iemand vragen hebben over andere lichtpanelen vraag maar gerust ik hbe al met heel veel panelen gewerkt en pc voor lichtshowen

lj pluiske

----------


## Mobile-Tom

> Heykes beste collega's
> Met vol ongeduld ben ik aan het wachten op de sgm pilot 3000 die ik normaal gezien al 2 maanden moest hebben. 
> kan iemand mij de nederlandse handleiding bezorgen, dan kan ikke al e wa voorbereidingen doen!!!
> al heel fel bedankt op voorhand
> 
> ps: moest iemand vragen hebben over andere lichtpanelen vraag maar gerust ik hbe al met heel veel panelen gewerkt en pc voor lichtshowen
> 
> lj pluiske



 
Zover ik weet is er geen (nog?) geen nederlandse handleiding van de SGM Pilot 3000,je zou eventueel Wytec een mailtje kunnen doen met de aanvraag voor de handleiding? Succes.

----------


## GoTMoRe

Even een kick uit de stoffige archiefen van J&H. Ik ben van plan om mezelf een Pilot 2000 aan te schaffen, 2e hands.

Ik zoek alleen een NL handleiding zodat ik de mogelijkheden even kan bestuderen.

Als bedankje maak je een Mark zéér gelukkig :Big Grin:  En zal ik hem op m'n host flikkeren, mocht dit mogen. Zodat hij ook voor toekomstige generaties Mark beschikbaar is.

----------


## sjoerd

ik zal m effe naar je doormailen als je wil...

----------


## GoTMoRe

> ik zal m effe naar je doormailen als je wil...



Graag! msn/mail staan wel in profiel.

Alvast bedankt!

----------


## sjoerd

ik heb inmiddels dit doorgestuurd naar jouw hotmail account. is dat goed?
er zijn overigens wel een aantal dingen die niet in de handleiding beschreven staan.
zie hierover ook de onderwerpen op dit forum. er is al het eea over besproken!

----------


## djritmo

:Smile:  je zal het niet geloven maar ook ik ben al een hele tijd opzoek
naar de nl manual van de sgm pilot 1200 , zou iemand zo vriendelijk
willen zijn om hem naar mij door te mailen ?

sjoerd of gotmore misschien ?

bij voorbaat dank !

ritmo@casema.nl  :Cool:

----------


## EricW

En ook ik zoek de handleiding. Niemand die deze ondertussen online heeft geplaatst? Kan iemand mij deze mailen (zie profiel)?

----------


## sjoerd

Eric,

in je profiel staat geen email adres. geef dat maar even door via een pb ofzo. dan mail ik je even de handleiding als je wil.

----------


## remcoboer

Zou iemand mij de nederlandstalig handleiding van pilot 3000 kunnen mailen?

----------


## sjoerd

je kunt beter de engelstalige van de site downloaden. Deze is wel volledig, in de vertalling is  niet alles overgenomen..

----------


## bolleke

Ik weet dat de nederlandse handleiding pilot 2000 al honderden keer is verstuurd maar is er nog iemand die deze via pdf bestand kan mailen naar mij.groeten en alvast bedankt. koen.d1@telenet.be

----------


## bolleke

> Eric,
> 
> in je profiel staat geen email adres. geef dat maar even door via een pb ofzo. dan mail ik je even de handleiding als je wil.



koen.d1@telenet.be

----------


## bolleke

> koen.d1@telenet.be



zou het mogelijk om mij eens een nederlandse handleiding te sturen van pilot 2000.had technisch probleemke computer maar ondertussen opgelost.dank u :Smile:

----------


## sjoerd

zal eens zoeken of ik m nog kan vinden... zo ja, dan mail ik m zeker even door!

----------


## marko1979

Wie heeft deze handleiding nog voor mij in het Nederlands, ik kan hem nog steeds nergens online vinden.  Je kunt hem versturen naar:

markovanson@live.nl

----------


## sjoerd

Ik heb inmiddels de NL handleiding hier in mijn handen. Nu alleen nog even kijken 
of ik die kan scannen en naar jullie toe mailen. Ik blijf overigens zeggen dat je echt beter de Engelse manual kunt gebruiken, die is vollediger en staat gewoon de de SGM site. De NL is volgens mij door de importeur vertaald.

----------


## marko1979

Zou super zijn als je hem toch zou kunnen mailen kan ik een gedeelte uit het NL halen en de rest uit het ENG. Is toch iets makkelijker met wat NL teks erbij. 

Alvast bedankt voor de moeite  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Marko.

----------


## sjoerd

ga ik zeker voor je regelen! Lees anders ook vast hier op het forum de topics over deze tafel. Er wordt zeker nuttige info gegeven, ook zaken die niet in de handleiding staan. Je kunt overigens ook gewoon shows die je geprogrammeerd hebt via een computer opslaan en later weer in de pilot uploaden. Dit is volgens mij bij velen ook niet bekend.

----------


## djritmo

> zal eens zoeken of ik m nog kan vinden... zo ja, dan mail ik m zeker even door!



Mail hem dan ook nog even naar mij a.u.b. ben m weer eens kwijt  :Mad: 

ritmo@casema.nl

----------


## sjoerd

de engelse kun je van de site downloaden. Maar inmiddels heb ik de nederlandse versie weer gevonden. ik moet m even inscannen en dan zal ik hem doormailen!

----------


## Fietsbel

beste sjoerd, zou je de NLse handleiding voor de Pilot 2000 ook naar mij willen mailen?

anydaynow [bij] gmail,com

alvast bedankt!!

----------


## Koertje87

> ik ben in bezit van de nederlandse handleiding van de 
> pilot 2000 en de studio 24 scan control, dus als iemand ze nodig heeft kun je een mailtje sturen
> gr bram



Zou je de handleiding van de sgm studio 24 scan control naar mij kunnen mailen? Of iemand anders die hem heeft?
Want ik kan hem nergens vinden, en die link die wordt gegeven naar wytec.nl werkt helaas niet:S

Gr, Koert

----------


## RichardP

Hallo collega's

Kan iemand mij misschien ook de Nederlandse handleiding mailen.

Bedankt alvast!

info@music-experience.nl

----------


## inge123

Zou er mij iemand kunnen helpen met de nl handleiding van een pilot 2000 a.u.b.Heb al een paar avonden compleet dat internet afgeraasd en die is blijkbaar niet te vinden.daarom probeer ik het langs deze weg.Mijn mail adres is   koen.d1@telenet.be     hopelijk tot hoors.groeten

----------


## bolleke

> ik ben in bezit van de nederlandse handleiding van de 
> pilot 2000 en de studio 24 scan control, dus als iemand ze nodig heeft kun je een mailtje sturen
> gr bram



Hallo Bram,kun jij mij uit de nood helpen?Ik ben al lang op zoek naar die nederlandse handleiding van de pilot 2000.Mocht je die nog in je bezit hebben zou het mogelijk zijn om deze even door te mailen.Dank U bij voorbaat      koen.d1@telenet.be

----------


## ViBoR

Blijkbaar een moeilijk verhaal de Nederlandse handleiding. In de verschillende topics en meerdere malen binnnen dit topic kom je links tegen, echter allemaal niet (meer) bestaande sites.

Is er iemand die anno 2012 de ned. handleiding in PDF heeft voor mij? Ik heb pas een tafel overgenomen en wil er meer uit halen als wat mij nu lukt.


Groeten ViB.

diejaap@hotmail.com

----------


## renevanh

Toevallig heb ik ook vandaag eenSGM pilot 2000 binnen gekregen en kwam bij toeval de Nederlandstalig handleiding tegen.

HandleidingSGMpilot2000.pdf

----------

